# MY! Betta babes!



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Everyone was posting about who they got lol. These are my multi-colored- Bettas. 'Rescued' them from Wal-Mart. ^_^

Fabio(So named because he was lookin' all tough and purty)-

















































Alice(Named after a comic character I made)-

























I'll get better, less blurry pictures later.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

BTW, BOTH are ready to breed lol. I'm just not ready!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool pics  so when do you plan to breed them?


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I think in a month or two. I already tried to see if she will react and she makes full blown vertical stripes @ him lmao. I'm going to buy a 10 gallon for $10 at Wal-Mart probably. So I think in a month or two, gatta get all the things I need, the tank, plants, a container for the babies, a container for Alice to be in the 10 gallon. etc.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

*Updated more pics*


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

they are pretty! especially alice!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks! YEAH ACTUALLY I wanted a female more then a male. Then I didn't think Wal-Mart had any females. Was going to leave and saw them on the bottom shelf. So I picked TWO up instead of one. ^.^!! I was SO happy. She used to be brown with some color. And depressive. But now she has those awesome colors, and loves to see me come in my room.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

wer r u located im looking 2 get rid of 1 of my females :king:


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi well i thought i would post my betta

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y147/FishTalk/charlie.jpg 

i have just got a new female and going to start breeding so i just need to wait till they are ready.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

cuteness...


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow those are some beautiful fish you got there! I especially love Alice! All the females *If I can find any at all* are plain grey or black... :-( oh and I had a question...HOW in the WORLD do you post pictures on here? I have TONS to post, but I can't use photobucket...is there any other way?


----------



## mel&ned (Jul 26, 2005)

your betta's are gorgeous!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Pretty fishy. I wish I had a camera that would take a decent picture. Mine is black bodied with metallic blue fins. Kind of like a blue version of Fabio here. Darn camera anyway.


----------

